# баян Россия



## gosha77 (22 Ноя 2010)

Хотелось бы узнать по поводу баяна "Россия" , что это вообще за инструмент,каково его качество звук и.т.д что приемлемее "ясная поляна или "Россия". Заранее большое спасибо за ответ.


----------



## ze_go (22 Ноя 2010)

gosha77 писал:


> что приемлемее "ясная поляна или "Россия"


это кардинально разные инструменты, как по конструктиву, так и по прочим моментам


----------



## zet10 (23 Ноя 2010)

Не рекомендовал бы "Россию",ну разве что если только с цельной планкой,но их очень мало!...Преимущество в "России" многотембровость+доп.ряд+ 3 подбородка,а минус "Никакое звучание"( за исключением инструментов с цельной планкой).Преимущество"Ясной Поляны" чудестный звук,классный аккорд(за исключением моделей последних 5-6 ти лет,там один ширпотреб и ужасный аккорд,т.к обусловленно это минимум вложений и максимум денег,впрочем как и многое другое у нас),ну и минус отсутствие тембровых красок, и дополнительных возможностей(ряды,подбородки и т.д)


----------



## gosha77 (23 Ноя 2010)

zet10 Большое вам сасибо. ze_go Я не особо разбираюсь в иструметах,просто встал вопрос о покупке концертного инструмента,а в ценовой категории они вро де как одинаковые вот я и спросил какой из этих инструментов будет приемлемее.

А так, еще раз большое всем спасибо за информацию.


----------



## Евгений51 (23 Ноя 2010)

Если для аккомпанемента , то Россия.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (23 Ноя 2010)

На России ,как правило,правая клавиатура намного тяжелее,поэтому виртуозные пьесы исполнять проблематично.При игре на регистре тутти,да и не только на нем,очень плохо слышна левая.Ее в этой ситуации просто нет.Да и вообще левая клавиатура не лучше Рубина.(по звуку).Лучше подкопите денег и поищите Тулу или Юпитер.Это минимум 150 тысяч.Но инструменты совсем другие.


----------



## ze_go (23 Ноя 2010)

или всё-таки купите "Россию" и дайте, чтоб сбили аккорд - результат впечатлит. Сын В.А.Мурзы играет на сбитой "России" - инструмент очень неплох. Но он из него "вырос" и они её продают ("Россию")
Новиков Игорь писал:


> На России ,как правило,правая клавиатура намного тяжелее


а это всё делается...


----------



## gosha77 (23 Ноя 2010)

Спасибо все ясно


----------



## Евгений51 (23 Ноя 2010)

На России ,как правило,правая клавиатура намного тяжелее

У меня на двух Россиях была очень лёгкая. Ну бас конечно никакой.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (23 Ноя 2010)

Значит мне не везло с Россиями.И своя была ,и на работе, и в институте штук пять пробовал-все одно !


----------

